# MBU Puffer & Tankmates



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Haven't posted pics in ages. Here's my only tank. Growing out a MBU puffer with his friends.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

very clean, great looking mbu, when do you think he will have to go on his own?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice~~!


----------

